# Lightstand Recommendations for Strobes: C-Stands? Cheetah Stands? Etc?



## cayenne (Feb 12, 2019)

HI all,

Surely but slowly, I"m trying to upgrade a bit.

I've got a couple of the Orlit 610 strobes...I'm buying some soft boxes for them with the Bowens mount, I'm thinking of trying a couple of sizes (medium to large) of maybe either GLOW or Cheetah...a couple of strip ones, maybe a beauty disk or para one.....

Anyway, right now, just thinking primarily indoors, but eventually I may try some outdoors.

What are good stands to get. I know I can't go too cheap, but I can't spend too much $$$ right now.

But I want something to steadily hold my strobes, and the modifiers without risk of falling over, etc.

Are these some good band for the buck C-Stands? Is this they way to go?

For portability, the Cheetah stands that fold when you pick them up look VERY handy...are they steady enough?

Any recommendations on one of these two, or something else? Brands and models to look at?

Links and your experiences GREATLY appreciated!!

Thank you in advance,

cayenne


----------



## LDS (Feb 13, 2019)

Start by assessing the total weight you'll put on the stands, and which heights you need to reach. Larger softboxes will need adequate stands, especially with higher stands full extended.

I.e. a stand that can carry 8/12lbs with a 5lb lamp + large softbox at full height could be close or over to its max load - take into account the softbox will apply a lever force, it's not the same that having the same weight right on the vertical. It's always better to play on the safer side.

You may also find you'd like to add a boom later, and that will add to the weight.

Add also sandbags or weights to counterbalance them.

Outdoor models with legs that can be moved to stabilize the stand on unregular terrain can be useful - depends on what kind of shooting situations you may encounter.

Auto-folding legs - if they work well - could be useful if you need to re-position the stand often and you can't use wheels (weddings?) - anyway unless the stands have separated locks for each leg, they are still usually quick to operate.

My experience is mostly with Manfrotto stands, because they are among the easiest to find here.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 13, 2019)

LDS said:


> Start by assessing the total weight you'll put on the stands, and which heights you need to reach. Larger softboxes will need adequate stands, especially with higher stands full extended.
> 
> I.e. a stand that can carry 8/12lbs with a 5lb lamp + large softbox at full height could be close or over to its max load - take into account the softbox will apply a lever force, it's not the same that having the same weight right on the vertical. It's always better to play on the safer side.
> 
> ...




Thank you!!

Ok, I"m leaning towards C-STands. I looked and the Orlit 610 is about 5lbs....plus battery weight, so let's just say 6lbs.

I would like the boom arm. I'm looking to expand usage of these now, beyond just holding strobes and speed lights.....I'd like the option to have it hold flags, and even my camera, like for overhead shots.


So, looking like C-Stands for me.

Now, does anyone know if there is any REAL differences between C-Stands? I seem the cheaper ones, like Neewer for about $127 each....and the Avenger ones (I think Manfrotton makes these?)....and they are like $200-$210.

Does anyone know if there is any REAL differences between these? I'd like to get a couple of them and I could afford $260 vs $420 a bit easier as that Id like to have them here for the weekend to shoot with?

Looking at these:

Neewer Pro 10ft C-Stand

And maybe like:

Avenger 40 -Inch C-Stand


Any thoughts on this?


I'm gonna try to get some in about 2-3 hours so I can get Friday delivery and shoot with them this weekend.......


Thank you in advance!!

cayenne


----------



## LDS (Feb 13, 2019)

cayenne said:


> Does anyone know if there is any REAL differences between these? I'd like to get a couple of them and I could afford $260 vs $420 a bit easier as that Id like to have them here for the weekend to shoot with?



Avenger is owned by Vitec Group like Manfrotto. Don't know if they have integrated manufacturing as well. As usual you get some more QA, spare parts availability, etc. Chinese copies like Neewer are cheaper - anyway I never used them so I can't tell what the real difference is, I would need to test some. If you buy on Amazon anyway you can send them back if you think they're not adequate.

Usually when I put some heavy, expensive equipment on a stand, cost is not my first criteria. Maybe I could buy a less expensive softbox, as there's a smaller risk of damaging equipment one day, but with stands safety takes precedence.

Take into account that with classic C-stands even when folded legs will take more room. Other stands when folded will take less space.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 13, 2019)

LDS said:


> Avenger is owned by Vitec Group like Manfrotto. Don't know if they have integrated manufacturing as well. As usual you get some more QA, spare parts availability, etc. Chinese copies like Neewer are cheaper - anyway I never used them so I can't tell what the real difference is, I would need to test some. If you buy on Amazon anyway you can send them back if you think they're not adequate.
> 
> Usually when I put some heavy, expensive equipment on a stand, cost is not my first criteria. Maybe I could buy a less expensive softbox, as there's a smaller risk of damaging equipment one day, but with stands safety takes precedence.
> 
> Take into account that with classic C-stands even when folded legs will take more room. Other stands when folded will take less space.




Good points all!!

I'd forgotten bout sending it back if it doesn't look right. I won't hang anything on them if they aren't steady and reliable.

Hmm, I might buy one of each....to compare. 

Ok, I'll try to remember to report back on the C-Stands.....


Thank you!!

C


----------



## Ashton Lamont (Feb 15, 2019)

The Cheetah style works great. They are much quicker to use if you need to move the stands around in a busy area. It can be particularly tricky if you need to move stands quickly e.g. at a busy event, complete with the strobe and reflector etc still on the top. The feet fold so your stand does not get caught up with furniture / peoples feet / moving between tables etc. I have two of the large ones and two smaller ones. The larger ones are "air" so they don't collapse down instantly as soon as you unscrew the clips with the weight of the strobes etc still at the top.

The only real downside for me is that I also use these stands as video cam supports occasionally. The stands do clank about metal on metal so they can make an unpleasant racket whilst you're trying to be quiet e.g. in a church ceremony.

They also fold up more compact than C-stands so are more transportable.

I'm tempted by the heavy duty Neewer C-stands. They get great reviews. I have bought some other Neewer gear recently and the quality has been very good.

Pete


----------



## cayenne (Feb 25, 2019)

I ended up getting a couple of these:

Neewer 10ft C-Stands

So far, they seem to be quite heavy duty....and solid. They do have removable bases.

I think the arm that reaches out....(sorry I don't know the official term for this part)...would flex a bit with something REALLY heavy on it....I'll try one of the more $$ options later to compare this...

but so far, it's holding up my strobe with a pretty large soft box on it....seems solid enough, as long as I quit bumping my head on it as I walks under the arm extending out the back of it....my dining room is now my studio and it's blocking the hall between that and the other rooms right now...haha.

Thankfully, I have on WAF I have to deal with at this time....


cayenne


----------



## LDS (Feb 25, 2019)

cayenne said:


> I think the arm that reaches out....(sorry I don't know the official term for this part)



It's usually called "boom arm" or simply "boom".


----------



## cayenne (Feb 25, 2019)

LDS said:


> It's usually called "boom arm" or simply "boom".


That's IT!!

Thank you!!


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Dec 17, 2020)

I've had good luck with the Neewer PRO 9 Feet light stands. They fold up and are sturdy. I use Godox AD360 strobes with a softbox and the strobe battery pack without any issues.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 17, 2020)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> I've had good luck with the Neewer PRO 9 Feet light stands. They fold up and are sturdy. I use Godox AD360 strobes with a softbox and the strobe battery pack without any issues.




As I"d mentioned a bit earlier in the thread, I got the Neewer 10ft C-Stands and they work like a charm!!!

Neewer 10ft C-Stands

cayenne


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Dec 19, 2020)

If you want a stand made from 100% stainless steel and aluminium go for the Avenger stand. Some inferior products rust out over time if exposed to moisture etc. Andrew lock from Gaffer and Gear provides a good overview of these stands. 




of course depends on pricing in your region


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Dec 20, 2020)

cayenne said:


> As I"d mentioned a bit earlier in the thread, I got the Neewer 10ft C-Stands and they work like a charm!!!
> 
> Neewer 10ft C-Stands
> 
> cayenne


The only issue I've had with them as they are a little cumbersome when you're working in tight spaces as the leg spread is fairly wide. I've got lightweight stands for tight spaces but a while back I was out on a balcony 30 or 40 floors up and before I could stop it my strobe was blown face down onto the floor. Luckily, I was using a softbox and it cushioned the blow and saved my flash.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 20, 2020)

Over the years, I collected at least 25 stands most vintage US made stands. I sold many of them but kept 3 or so pairs of the ones I liked best. I believe that Matthews, Tiltall, and Wescott were the best. The better ones had legs that could adjust widely for stability or you could go for less space and still have good stability. They all had additional braces to reduce any deflection in the legs.

I'm not sure that all of these are still available.


*Matthews*






*Tiltall*






*Wescott*


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Dec 21, 2020)

I've still got my old Smith-Victor's.


----------

